# Kids/Penpals



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi

Me and my family are hoping to emigrate to Canada next year and we are visiting the Toronto area the this year in July.

I have three children ages 3, 9 and 15 and would love to set them up on some kind of virtual penpal site or a site for making friends abroad. Has anyone got any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## Sarah_anne (May 6, 2013)

I'm not so sure about penpal sites but I suggest you find forums or discussion groups about their favorite activities. Like sports/music movies games etc. Once they start discussing stuff with others they will get to know each other.


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi thank you!

When you say forums do you mean this expat site or is there a specific one for children where they post ?


----------



## Sarah_anne (May 6, 2013)

jenny301 said:


> Hi thank you!
> 
> When you say forums do you mean this expat site or is there a specific one for children where they post ?


I meant general forums. For example if one of your children is into climbing you can find a climbing forum where she/he can enjoy the discussions and also find friends. I just did a quick search and found a forum for climbing. You can do the same for any other subject/activity that they like.


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

I use a site called Interpals. I am not sure if aimed at children though but I have pen pals all over the globe as a result. You can edit settings in the age of what age people can contact you and select/block countries as well.


----------

